# Mold on exterior of barrel.



## Elmer (Jul 31, 2015)

I've had a batch of Pinot noir sitting in a neutral barrel for about three months.
I went down and checked it yesterday look fine drop a couple oak cubes in. Smelle fine, looked fine.

This morning I noticed that there was mold forming on the barrel. It was forming where the wine has seeped through the staves through time.

What do I do now?
Is the wine a total loss or can I rack to a carboy and hope to salvage it?


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 31, 2015)

I think rack it ASAP you have nothing to lose... If it later becomes bad toss it.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 31, 2015)

I racked and tasted. Tasted fine. I am holding off an hour or so on topping up (allowing bubbles to settle) to see if any mold is floating.
Added 1/2 tsp meta

How will I know if it is infected with mold?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2015)

I imagine it is highly unlikely that you have a mold problem in your wine, due to the alcohol and acid. But I'd fill that barrel with a KMETA solution, and soak it in a tub/bucket also filled with a strong KMETA solution, or StarSan.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 31, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I imagine it is highly unlikely that you have a mold problem in your wine, due to the alcohol and acid. But I'd fill that barrel with a KMETA solution, and soak it in a tub/bucket also filled with a strong KMETA solution, or StarSan.




Thanks for info.
Today while cleaning up around the barrel I discovered more mold and come to find out my dehumidifier was no longer functioning.

So drastic steps need to be taken!

I don't know that I have the means to soak the barrel in sanitizer. Could I get a way with spraying it down with meta from a spritz can?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Elmer that was my first thought when I saw your barrels. I've seen it many times. Get the dehumidifier back on or at least put a fan in the room. Wash the exterior of the barrel with a cleaner and sanitize it and I believe your good to go. I highly doubt you have a wine issue. Make sure your barrel is topped up and your S02 levels are where they should be.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 31, 2015)

I ended up filling the barrel with k-meta. I filled a bucket and submerged the barrel in a super strong k-meta solution.
I will take the barrel out tommorow and let the exterior dry but keep inside filled with k-meta solution . Hoping this solves the issues.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 4, 2015)

K-meta should work. I have had this problem in the past and k-meta worked perfectly. I get a nice stiff brush and give the outside a good scrub with the stuff and that seems to do the trick!


----------



## Elmer (Aug 4, 2015)

I soaked it in a kmeta solution for a day.
It is now siting in my garage, filled will high level of k-meta solution.
I will move t back down the Basement when I get my dehumidifier up and running or replaced.

As a side note all my wine and beer bottles started to get mold on them as well.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like you have a serious moisture problem in your basement. How in the heck does mold grow on an inert substance (glass)!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 5, 2015)

I happens all the time when the bottles have not been washed after corking (some wine gets on the outside of the bottle).

When I cork, I have a bucket filled with clean water and give each bottle a quick plunge to avoid any mold growth later.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2015)

Not in my cellar. Location, location, location….. LOL


----------



## Treeman (Aug 6, 2015)

Elmer said:


> I soaked it in a kmeta solution for a day.
> It is now siting in my garage, filled will high level of k-meta solution.
> I will move t back down the Basement when I get my dehumidifier up and running or replaced.
> 
> As a side note all my wine and beer bottles started to get mold on them as well.




Mold growth is a good sign of high humidity that you want in a cellar. As long as the inside contents are protected by kmeta, don't panic about the outside. Check out the pictures in old european wine cellars. Here are some at this link http://www.bergstromwines.com/journal/josh/2013/return-to-burgundy-part-2-escape-to-the-rhone/


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2015)

I think I would still get a new dehumidifier ASAP!


----------

